# Jacksonville Bulls



## Loaf (Aug 5, 2009)

Finally rolled into Pritchard yard round 11 am from Charlotte. We had fallen asleep somewhere in Georgia and decided to jump off the train and get into town. As we were doing so the string went a little wild and started rolling backwards. So we jumped off rolling at about 10-15 and the bull was driving by at this time my friend ate the dirt and we picked our shit up and ran into the woods. The bull was driving by looking for us for a little while but, seemed like he had given up. We wanted to trek through the woods to get to the interstate there on Pritchard road, think it was 275. But, it was like fucking swamp. We just headed out of the yard along the tracks, plain sight. We had already been seen and all so we figured hell. As we were leaving the yard the bull stopped by
again and looked at as both and had a funny smirk on and was lighting a cigarette and says "You boys leavin the yard, yet?" 
We said "yes sir" he laughs and says well then good day.

I think he saw my friend eat shit and thought he'd give us a break seemed like a decent fellow.
Oh and hang out at the gas station there right after the bridge, I think it is a Kangaroo the people are pretty damn funny and nice.


----------



## NickCofphee (Sep 9, 2009)

Hahahaha! That's cool that the bull let you off like that. Pritchard yard really is surrounded by woods! I walked out the tracks the same way I came in by train onto some little road. Fuck trekking through those woods.


----------

